# Quackerz - One and Only Log



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

So those of you that know me on here know I start a new log every other month and my attention span is shocking.... I'm going to commit to just using the one from now on even if I'm not using it.

Training is randomised monthly pretty much and I'm just keeping it short, two to three exercises a session. Knees playing up so you'll see no squats for now, only deadlifts, I squatted 175kg last week though to give an idea of strength levels. I'm bored of benching so that's gone too for the time being. Everything except deads for now is being trained to MMF, it's simple and requires little thought. Only back into training a few months so that's why some lifts are still fairly weak.

Will also be posting diet for once when I can be bothered.

Enjoy. xx


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Food today so far:

5 Eggs, scrambled - 370kcal

Shake w/milk - 270kcal

Bread w/butter - 250kcal

Feta salad - 384kcal

100g musli w/milk - 512kcal

Sports drink - 120kcal

Dinner will be 6 veg sausages and a load of sweet potato mash.

Training:

*Incline Dumbbell Bench*

25'sX10

27'sX10

30'sX10

32'sX10

35'sX8

37'sX5 - failure on 6th

*Incline Curls*

7'sX10X2

10'sX10

12'sX10

15'sX8

17'sX4 - failure on 5th

*Push-ups*

2XMax reps

Biceps are a weak body part, they are not that strong, I'm working on it as I've developed an imbalance.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Gonna say you seem to create new training logs as often as other people change their underwear 

Good luck...  :thumbup1:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Greshie said:


> Gonna say you seem to create new training logs as often as other people change their underwear
> 
> Good luck...  :thumbup1:


 Yeah, short attention span. :lol:

I'll commit to using just one from now on.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

In (again)


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ares said:


> In (again)


 That video cracks me the f**k up. :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Strongman Conditioning today:

*Farmers Walk*

10 lengths of 100yd, 70kg each side

*Tyre Flips*

AMAP in 5mins

*Prowler Push and Rope Pull*

AMAP in 5mins

Feeling shattered.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Strongman Conditioning today:
> 
> *Farmers Walk*
> 
> ...


 Good session mate how heavy is the tyre ?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> Good session mate how heavy is the tyre ?


 Cheers mate. Wouldn't have a clue how heavy the tyre is, it's heavy enough but. Will probably ask them at the gym tomorrow as I'm curious about it now too. :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Felt a bit banged up, don't know why, went for higher volume today as a result and decided to do biceps and triceps:

*CGBP*

80kgX100

*BB Curls*

30kgX100

*Rope Pushdowns*

5platesX100

*Preacher Curls*

15kgX100

Used a rep goal off 100 and smashed them out as quickly as I could, maybe 30sec between sets in as few as possible, going to failure on the last two sets of each exercise. My arms feel screwed, job well done.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Quick shoulders today:

*Rear Delt Flyes*

5'sX100RP

*OH Press*

50kgX30RP

*Side Laterals*

2.5'sX50RP

RP=Rest paused, it's easier for me to type out as I'll be doing it a lot, maybe 5-10 seconds rest at most.

Finished the above in 15mins, followed it with some reactive broad jumps from a keeling position onto a tyre, maybe 1"-2" high, did 20 sets of 1.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Just weighted myself.... 100kg on the dot, gained around four kilos in a few weeks, need to cut out the binge eating :lol: trying to lean out here.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Decided to do more volume work today, I enjoyed the last session. Worked push muscles and started off with heavy incline, got six reps of 90kg, I'll take that for now. Followed up with three sets each of the following, training to failure:

Incline Dumbbells

Pullovers

Side Laterals

CGBP

Rope Pushdowns

Will work pull tomorrow.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Just had ribs and wings at an American diner, fu**ing good. :thumbup1:

View attachment IMG_1436.JPG


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Just had ribs and wings at an American diner, fu**ing good. :thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 141617


 came in with trigger finger ready on the "brb using imagination since no pics" meme

leaving disappointed and satisfied at the same time.

looks banging, the yanks do know how to food!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> came in with trigger finger ready on the "brb using imagination since no pics" meme
> 
> leaving disappointed and satisfied at the same time.
> 
> looks banging, the yanks do know how to food!


 Was better than it looked mate. If I was female my vagina would be frothing right now.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Back from the gym, only had half an hour so did some mobility work and went for three sets to failure of:

*Neutral Grip Pull-ups*

*BB Curls*

Followed this with an RP set of rear delt flyes for a 50 rep total.

-----------------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------------

Food so far has been:

6 Eggs, scrambled

500g Fage Yoghurt w/blueberries

100g musli w/milk

protein shake w/milk+oats

Whole mackerel tonight with new potatoes and veg.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> So those of you that know me on here know I start a new log every other month and my attention span is shocking.... I'm going to commit to just using the one from now on even if I'm not using it.
> 
> Training is randomised monthly pretty much and I'm just keeping it short, two to three exercises a session. Knees playing up so you'll see no squats for now, only deadlifts, I squatted 175kg last week though to give an idea of strength levels. I'm bored of benching so that's gone too for the time being. Everything except deads for now is being trained to MMF, it's simple and requires little thought. Only back into training a few months so that's why some lifts are still fairly weak.
> 
> ...


 In.

Looking forward to the next log too mate


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> In.
> 
> Looking forward to the next log too mate


 It's coming next week mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Shoulders today, in and out quick, maybe twenty mins, worked up to a heavy set to failure on both and two drop sets:

*Overhead Press*

*Lateral Raises*

-----------------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------------

Food is pretty much the same as yesterday.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Fifteen minute lunch workout, back and bicep focussed:

*Chest supported Dumbbell Row on incline *

*Rear Delt Flyes 50RP*

*Incline Curls 50RP*

Did sets of ten on rows with 30s rest until I couldn't get 4 reps, halved the weight and repeated, working all sets below 10 reps to failure. Then used rest paused on delts and biceps. Pump from this was crazy, never experienced something like it before. Going to keep using my lunch break for now with minimal gym time also, be interesting to see what I can do with limited time.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Fifteen minute lunch workout, back and bicep focussed:
> 
> *Chest supported Dumbbell Row on incline *
> 
> ...


 interesting approach, rest pause is a powerful method of overload IMO, it has always gave me great pumps and helped me break plateaus.

whats your current weight/conditioning like?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> interesting approach, rest pause is a powerful method of overload IMO, it has always gave me great pumps and helped me break plateaus.
> 
> whats your current weight/conditioning like?


 Profile pic was taken a few days ago, maybe 16%BF at a guess. Weight this week is 101kg.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Profile pic was taken a few days ago, maybe 16%BF at a guess. Weight this week is 101kg.


 Ah so youve actually gained ok on 0 test then.

IIRC you were 96KG when you came off?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Ah so youve actually gained ok on 0 test then.
> 
> IIRC you were 96KG when you came off?


 Doubt it, no noticeable mass. Thinking the scale was off a few kg last time I weighed myself and I've just gained a few kg of fat. I seemed to have maintained the past few months.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Doubt it, no noticeable mass. Thinking the scale was off a few kg last time I weighed myself and I've just gained a few kg of fat. I seemed to have maintained the past few months.


 Still good enough in a shut down state I would say. How is that going now? You gonna go TRT route?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Still good enough in a shut down state I would say. How is that going now? You gonna go TRT route?


 I think TRT TBH. Thought about it and I will inevitably be cycling again, I doubt I'll ever be off long enough to make recovering worthwhile as I'll just be going back on again. AAS and the results they bring are very moorish. lol

Started a small cycle of winny to keep me occupied for now, just 30mg per day to help with the lethargy of 0 test levels, gives me a small boost with training.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> I think TRT TBH. Thought about it and I will inevitably be cycling again, I doubt I'll ever be off long enough to make recovering worthwhile as I'll just be going back on again. AAS and the results they bring are very moorish. lol
> 
> Started a small cycle of winny to keep me occupied for now, just 30mg per day to help with the lethargy of 0 test levels, gives me a small boost with training.


 I know what you mean 

Im sure that gives you a bit of a kick to your training.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Another short session, trained chest, triceps and shoulders using the same methods as yesterday:

*Incline Dumbbell Bench*

*Lateral Raises*

*Skullcrushers*

Crazy pumps again.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Trained arms today, ran it like GVT, will do this for a few weeks as I'm freed up in the evening ATM, more time to train. Ran two main exercises and two smaller exercises. First was 10X10 of the following:

*Dips*

*Incline Curls*

Followed by 3X12 of:

*Reverse Single Arm Pushdown*

*Hammer Curls*

Last set on both dips and curls was tough, got 6 on curls and 8 on dips I think. See how I get on next week.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Fifteen minute lunch workout, back and bicep focussed:
> 
> *Chest supported Dumbbell Row on incline *
> 
> ...


 Any tips for executing those rows on incline? Can't get comfy with them.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Any tips for executing those rows on incline? Can't get comfy with them.


 Yes mate, best to find where you feel uncomfortable first, will be easy to fix with that.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Trained lower today, first lower session in two weeks so was a bit wobbly afterwards:

*Leg Press / Hamstring Curl superset - 5X10*

*Calve Raises - 3X15*

*RDL - 3X10*

*Walking Lunges - 20'sX2X20steps*

Done in 35 mins. Food today has been a mega bucket from KFC, snickers protein bar and 5 scrambled eggs w/toast.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bit different today, had a standard bro sesh for chest and back, alternating exercises with two minutes rest between sets, using straight sets, most enjoyable session I've had for a while. Started with rows and incline bench for five sets of eight, not too taxing, last set was ball busting, used 80kg, not much ATM but it's still increasing weekly so I'm happy. Followed with three sets of ten for incline dumbbell bench with 30kg and incline chest supported dumbbell rows with 25kg, last set was hard, then three by twelve of incline flyes and rear delt flyes on the incline. All in all was a nice session, may creep into more volume work, it's a welcome change.

Session looked like this:

*Incline Bench + BB Rows - 5X8*

*Incline Dumbbells + Supported Rows - 3X10*

*Incline Flyes + Rear Flyes - 3X12*

Food has been:

Five eggs on toast

Two scoop whey w/400ml milk

Mars protein bar

300g Chicken w/salad

Having a roast soon. Trying to eat more vegetarian food but it's not working. lol


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Didn't know that you had a Log


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Didn't know that you had a Log


 where are these gifs coming from? i love them


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> where are these gifs coming from? i love them


 Google mate. :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Went in today and did 50 chin-ups, 100 push-ups and 5X1min of flutter kicks. Followed with stones, 100kg for 5 sets, 5 reps then prowler sprints for 40 yards with minimal rest, just enough to sprint again, ran 20 lengths of it.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Google mate. :lol:


 Cant find any good GIFs, but I'm loving this one:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Went in today and did 50 chin-ups, 100 push-ups and 5X1min of flutter kicks. Followed with stones, 100kg for 5 sets, 5 reps then prowler sprints for 40 yards with minimal rest, just enough to sprint again, ran 20 lengths of it.


 What is stones? sorry I'm not accustomed to anything outside of a barbell


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> What is stones? sorry I'm not accustomed to anything outside of a barbell


 Atlas stones mate.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Atlas stones mate.


 I mean what do you do with them? just move them around? 5 sets of 5 reps of what?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I mean what do you do with them? just move them around? 5 sets of 5 reps of what?


 Lift the stone onto a platform around chest height, that's one rep, then you roll it off and go again. It's good fun.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Lift the stone onto a platform around chest height, that's one rep, then you roll it off and go again. It's good fun.


 Oh s**t yeah i know what you mean! 

you must be f**ked after that!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Oh s**t yeah i know what you mean!
> 
> you must be f**ked after that!


 lol

Yeah mate, it takes it out of you. Was planning every week with them but the way I go at things it's too much, planning on dropping some weight also. Maybe every other week for now.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> where are these gifs coming from? i love them


 Google search I'm "IN" gif, but there is not many (at least I did not find many) I'm keeping asking myself where everyone finds tons of it lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

You still trying the veggie style?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Smitch said:


> You still trying the veggie style?


 Most of the week mate, I'm easing into it, maybe once a week I'm eating meat ATM.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> Most of the week mate, I'm easing into it, maybe once a week I'm eating meat ATM.


 I've almost given up meat too, strangely I find Facebook a very good source of meat free recipes, and if you have a sweet tooth try vegan cakes and desserts.. some of them are to die for :tongue: . I also try as far as reasonable to make everything from scratch ... especially bread (though my bread maker has seen better days)


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Google search I'm "IN" gif, but there is not many (at least I did not find many) I'm keeping asking myself where everyone finds tons of it lol


 You can take one of mine mate


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Greshie said:


> I've almost given up meat too, strangely I find Facebook a very good source of meat free recipes, and if you have a sweet tooth try vegan cakes and desserts.. some of them are to die for :tongue: . I also try as far as reasonable to make everything from scratch ... especially bread (though my bread maker has seen better days)


 Home made bread sounds tasty mate.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Ares said:


> You can take one of mine mate


 This is bloody brilliant! :lol: Send me the link


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Ares said:


> You can take one of mine mate


 The best one yet for sure.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

IN


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Worked up to 90kg for 8 on incline bench today, after that rows and fluff work. Nice session.

Food has been 5 eggs with toast and a protein mars bar, vanilla and peanut butter ice cream milkshake, was fu**ing delicious.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Haven't squatted in a while, went for a max set of 5 on box squats, got 140kg for a clean fast set and left it there for now. Followed with some plyo work, GHR's, hanging leg raises and a mile run that I made in around 6mins.

Food has been everything, I've eaten like a pig. :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

So, was busy the past week. Ran 5 miles yesterday and today I did some bag work (15 rounds), abdominal work and keg carries. In a deficit at the moment to get lean for summer, should be around <12% by the 10 week mark, I'll see how I get on.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> So, was busy the past week. Ran 5 miles yesterday and today I did some bag work (15 rounds), abdominal work and keg carries. In a deficit at the moment to get lean for summer, should be around <12% by the 10 week mark, I'll see how I get on.


 best of luck


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> best of luck


 Cheers mate, I'm lazy with cutting so good to see how I get on.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Cheers mate, I'm lazy with cutting so good to see how I get on.


 Im the same, but once you get into the swing of things again its pretty easy IMO. usually just change over to intermittent fasting and drink black coffee until 2pm. then its much harder to overeat.

its just the start and end thats hard


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Im the same, but once you get into the swing of things again its pretty easy IMO. usually just change over to intermittent fasting and drink black coffee until 2pm. then its much harder to overeat.
> 
> its just the start and end thats hard


 Couldn't agree more mate, I was pretty lean around mid last year, low double didgits. Leanest iv got mate. lol It's simple on paper, I just fooking hate it.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> So, was busy the past week. Ran 5 miles yesterday and today I did some bag work (15 rounds), abdominal work and keg carries. In a deficit at the moment to get lean for summer, should be around <12% by the 10 week mark, I'll see how I get on.


 lol i cant even run 100 metres never mind 5 miles.

What body fat % are you at now mate ?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Im the same, but once you get into the swing of things again its pretty easy IMO. usually just change over to intermittent fasting and drink black coffee until 2pm. then its much harder to overeat.
> 
> its just the start and end thats hard


 When did you train when doing IF iv contemplated trying this in the past


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol i cant even run 100 metres never mind 5 miles.
> 
> What body fat % are you at now mate ?


 16% at a guess.

Im big on the cardio mate, like to stay well rounded.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> 16% at a guess.
> 
> Im big on the cardio mate, like to stay well rounded.


 I keep meaning to start it but it keeps getting put off to the the following week then the week after that lol


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Stephen9069 said:


> When did you train when doing IF iv contemplated trying this in the past


 Trained around 5pm after work.

However, You can fit the feeding window around training. so if you train at 7am you could eat before hand and stop eating 6 hours later until the next day.

Or I think you can get away with some protein post workout if thats too much.

I did have full gym sessions fasted and not eat until 2pm though, and I was fine.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> I keep meaning to start it but it keeps getting put off to the the following week then the week after that lol


 If you hate regular cardio try running hill sprints, HIIT stuff is more fun IMO.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Decided not to lower kcals too much and add more cardio, some more HIIT also. 6 eggs and toast for breakfast.

View attachment IMG_1457.JPG


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Inclines going up, hit a max set of 100kg for 5 today + accessories.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Inclines going up, hit a max set of 100kg for 5 today + accessories.


 excellent work - 100kg is very respectable for incline

my shoulders givein far before 100kg for incline, i seem to get semi serious (4 weeks off) injuries when i start lifting around 80kg on it, it is not representative of my actual chest strength at all. its annoying


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> excellent work - 100kg is very respectable for incline
> 
> my shoulders givein far before 100kg for incline, i seem to get semi serious (4 weeks off) injuries when i start lifting around 80kg on it, it is not representative of my actual chest strength at all. its annoying


 I'm different, incline hits my chest hard, nice stretch on it, probably because my front Delts are overdeveloped. Switching back to flat next week though, I miss it. lol


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> I'm different, incline hits my chest hard, nice stretch on it,* probably because my front Delts are overdeveloped*. Switching back to flat next week though, I miss it. lol


 sounds like a problem id like to have...









flat is ok for me, my real love lies with decline and weighted dips - they just make my chest pop big time.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> sounds like a problem id like to have...
> 
> 
> View attachment 142331
> ...


 lol

Dips are good, decline feels odd for me though. Try incline benching for a while to bring your delt strength up, when you switch to flat you'll find a lot more power out of the bottom. What I noticed anyway.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> lol
> 
> Dips are good, decline feels odd for me though. Try incline benching for a while to bring your delt strength up, when you switch to flat you'll find a lot more power out of the bottom. What I noticed anyway.


 Might switch it to my main compound exercise for now and see how it plays out, once my shitty shoulder injury has been sorted out.

I do incline as my assistance at the moment, but will be worth the switch to see if i can bring it up some.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Might switch it to my main compound exercise for now and see how it plays out, once my shitty shoulder injury has been sorted out.
> 
> I do incline as my assistance at the moment, but will be worth the switch to see if i can bring it up some.


 RC problems? If so incline is your best friend mate.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> RC problems? If so incline is your best friend mate.


 no and yes,

I had severe RC issues when i first started, which stopped me pressing for a while, in the front of my shoulder and incline bench pressing actually solved that problem for me. Stretching and warming up has 99% solved this issue for me in the rear part of my shoulder.

I have 2 main problems =

1. pretty sure i have subscapularis inflammation from overhead pressing (possibly impingement) but currently cant OHP at all and even incline pressing hurts. just icing and nsaids atm. this is suspected because of the acute pain when raising my arm above shoulder height with palms up. I imagine this will go away with rest as it doesnt feel "serious".

2. the big one - i think i slipped a disc when someone banged into me while doing OHP about 2 years ago, took months off, felt better. however now when i shrug, or deadlift i have an acute burning sensation along my spine leading to behind my shoulder. Additionally my lateral head on my tricep and my side delt have become underdeveloped compared to the rest of my body and my strength is down. I suspect slipped disc hasnt got better ever or i have a trapped nerve - waiting on GP appt to request an MRI.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> no and yes,
> 
> I had severe RC issues when i first started, which stopped me pressing for a while, in the front of my shoulder and incline bench pressing actually solved that problem for me. Stretching and warming up has 99% solved this issue for me in the rear part of my shoulder.
> 
> ...


 Good luck with the MRI mate. For your shoulder though sounds like you need more side and rear delt work in a he meantime though, would prioritise that. 5 sets of 15+ on lateral, external and internal rotation and rear delt movements before any bench pressing for balance should see you having improvements and start keeping them healthy. Those four exercises are golden. Add in lots of band work and stability work also. May want to just ditch OHP entirely also, you don't need it, you can get huge shoulders without any overhead work.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Good luck with the MRI mate. For your shoulder though sounds like you need more side and rear delt work in a he meantime though, would prioritise that. 5 sets of 15+ on lateral, external and internal rotation and rear delt movements before any bench pressing for balance should see you having improvements and start keeping them healthy. Those four exercises are golden. Add in lots of band work and stability work also. May want to just ditch OHP entirely also, you don't need it, you can get huge shoulders without any overhead work.


 Thanks for the advice man :thumbup1: yeah i was foolish to think an injury like that would "go away" on its own, but better late than never i suppose.

I agree, Ive dropped from using DBs for rear felt and lat raises and switched to low resistance cables for sets of 20 and face pulls for sets of 20 also (unilaterally) - my thinking being that i need to ensure that the weaker side gets an even distribution of intensity without overloading it too much - I will add these into the current RC stretching pre bench as you have outlined.

Ive been contemplating getting rid of the OHP, Ill never do it standing or seated vertically again, its just too injury incurring for me, may move it "down the list" so to speak and sick to low weight machine presses when its recovered maybe even just scrap it as you say. Resistance bands are something i need desperately but have been too lazy to get - i will prioritise this now though.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Good way to do it mate. :thumbup1:

Hope it heals up quick.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Went in today, couldn't even bench 90 for a single on my warm up, feeling a weeks deload is in order. Switching back to defrancos westside template next week and getting back into things properly. Stay tuned, my 300 deadlift mission I gave up last year due to injury is coming back, going to be working hard on it, hopefully be smashing it this year. Will be cycling Regular deads, deficit pulls and box squats to start, see how I get on with that. Will do a few speed pulls this week to get me started.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Just laying it out now as of tomorrow training will look like this, I'm deloading on upper lifts, not lower:

Mon - Max Effort Upper

Tues - Off

Wed - Max Effort Lower

Thurs - Off

Fri - Repetition Effort Upper

Sat - Dynamic Effort Lower

Sun - Off

Dynamic effort will be Plyometrics, highly under-utilised imo. Max effort will be working up to a 1-5 rep max in a bench/squat/deadlift variant, switching weekly and deloading where necessary. I will always be trying to hit a PR. Will do some SM stuff on ME-L day also.

Gear is none for the the foreseeable future, will aim to hit 250 without then start blasting mast and winny when the time comes.

I will be trying to stay as lean and athletic as i as I can throughout.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

looks like a good plan mate


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> looks like a good plan mate


 Cheers mate, weeks training has been good so far, just too lazy to log it. :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

*3/6/17 - DE-L*

So today was like this:

Reactive box jumps - 8X3

Step-ups - 50kgX2X10

GHR - 2X8

Hanging Leg Raises - 3X8

Prowler Sprints - 100kgX5X40y

Jumps were nice and explosive, exactly the way I wanted it to go, felt like I had a huge amount of power coming out of the rebound. Sprints ended me though. lol

Will try to log everything from now on, just been a busy week. Food update later.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Hill Sprints today, ran 20X100y, no idea how steep the hill was.

An average daily diet at the moment:

Musli+milk

6 eggs and 100g bacon

Protein Powder and peanut butter shake - around 1400kcal

200g meat + salad

Fruit throughout the day

Quite enjoying my food at the moment so will stick with this for now.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

*5/06/17 - ME-U*

First time bench pressing in a good long time, worked up to a smooth double and left it there, bigger numbers should start happening soon I would think.

Bench - Max double @115kg

Dumbbell Bench (3s eccentric) - 1X20X22kg, 1X17X22kg

Close Grip Cable Rows (superset w/band pulls-aparts) - 3X10X1/2stack

Incline 1+1/2 Curls (superset w/dumbbell shrugs [22's]) - 3X10X10's

Nice simple session, felt confident with the bench again. Wednesday session switching to Tuesday this week as I have an ultrasound that day, foods the same as usual. Weight at 95.8kg as of this morning.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

*6/6/17 - ME-L*

Saw the farmers handles and really felt like using them so worked up to a max set of 40y with 90kg on each handle then left it there.

Farmers - Max 40y @180kg

Step-ups - 2X10X50kg

GHR - 2X8

Keg Planks - 2X2min

Wrecked.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

*09/06/16 - RE-U*

55% Max reps on bench today + assistance, as usual was a smooth session.

Bench - 20/17/16X60kg

3s Negative Neutral Chins (superset w/band pull-aparts) - 3X6

2s Negative Laterals - 3X12X5's

Skullcrushers (superset w/dumbbell shrugs[20's]) - 3X12X20kg

EZ Reverse Curls - 3X12XBar

Went light on the reverse curls and focused more on my forearm contracting, forearm and Grip strength is something I want to increase, every little helps.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

good to see its going well


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> good to see its going well


 Cheers mate, should see 250 dead and 135 bench soon hopefully.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Cheers mate, should see 250 dead and 135 bench soon hopefully.


 135 bench is very respectable and 250 deads is pure dreamland for me  its my worst lift.

Are you running anything on top of your winny atm?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> 135 bench is very respectable and 250 deads is pure dreamland for me  its my worst lift.
> 
> Are you running anything on top of your winny atm?


 Nah mate, still chugging along with 30mg a day. Will be adding 600mg mast E P/W once I finally get this fvcking TRT sorted out. The lethargy is killing me. Still having regular bloods done and don't want to risk using test prop in case of cross contamination with any sort of longer ester, you never know and it's not worth risking fu**ing up.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Nah mate, still chugging along with 30mg a day. Will be adding 600mg mast E P/W once I finally get this fvcking TRT sorted out. The lethargy is killing me. Still having regular bloods done and don't want to risk using test prop in case of cross contamination with any sort of longer ester, you never know and it's not worth risking fu**ing up.


 Take my fùcking hat off to you fella, going cold turkey. I know some time i will being doing exactly the same next year or so. Apparently my doc sees 7.9 ok, bare in mind im only 30. So im trying to smash my own test as low as possible


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

bornagod said:


> Take my fùcking hat off to you fella, going cold turkey. I know some time i will being doing exactly the same next year or so. Apparently my doc sees 7.9 ok, bare in mind im only 30. So im trying to smash my own test as low as possible


 It's a nightmare mate, start when you can. lol

It'll be worth it but.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> It's a nightmare mate, start when you can. lol
> 
> It'll be worth it but.


 Thats what scares me cos i remeber how bad it was before i started pinning. No libido, shìt sleep, no bonners etc etc. Ye i hope so, ill be seeing another doc for sure


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

bornagod said:


> Thats what scares me cos i remeber how bad it was before i started pinning. No libido, shìt sleep, no bonners etc etc. Ye i hope so, ill be seeing another doc for sure


 I'm lucky on the libido front, it's just the tiredness that's killing me TBH. Could have suffered slightly but nothing major. Only a month to go now anyway, hopefully I can go straight on nebido.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I'm lucky on the libido front, it's just the tiredness that's killing me TBH. Could have suffered slightly but nothing major. Only a month to go now anyway, hopefully I can go straight on nebido.


 I doubt id be that lucky, just hope the lethargy wont be too bad. Oh fingers crossed now then buddy. Knowing the nhs itll be a long drawn out proccess but hope for your sake it wont, nothing worse than feeling like s**t for all the hours your awake


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Nah mate, still chugging along with 30mg a day. Will be adding 600mg mast E P/W once I finally get this fvcking TRT sorted out. The lethargy is killing me. Still having regular bloods done and don't want to risk using test prop in case of cross contamination with any sort of longer ester, you never know and it's not worth risking fu**ing up.


 man that lethergay is bad. its been 10 weeks since my last nebido shot and I feel like shite haha.

thought about taking this prohormone that converts into test and stopping a week before hand or something?

http://www.predatornutrition.com/prohormones/fusion-supplements/androtest.html?cgid=prohormones#start=1

disclaimer: ive never used it and i think it only give you a low T boost but it can make you feel slightly less suicidal when shut down


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> man that lethergay is bad. its been 10 weeks since my last nebido shot and I feel like shite haha.
> 
> thought about taking this prohormone that converts into test and stopping a week before hand or something?
> 
> ...


 Will have a look mate. 



bornagod said:


> I doubt id be that lucky, just hope the lethargy wont be too bad. Oh fingers crossed now then buddy. Knowing the nhs itll be a long drawn out proccess but hope for your sake it wont, nothing worse than feeling like s**t for all the hours your awake


 Should in theory start treatment straight after seeing the endo. They have enough bloods for a lifetime already. lol


----------

